# Fuel pettition, your country needs you



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Come on guys let's all get on hoard for once. Stick together and try and make a difference. Can everyone sign up and forward it to at least one other person

http://www.fairfueluk.com/


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

done...i wont hold my breath though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

petrolprices.com have been running a petition for the best part of 2 years now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bigmc said:


> petrolprices.com have been running a petition for the best part of 2 years now.


So people should do nothing? Or sign both :thumb:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Signed, worthy cause as im now paying £1.41 iirc for tesco 99ron and its killing me


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I will confess I won't be signing it, just gives the people who view it , something else to amuse themselves with.
However I'm confused with this recent fuss about fuel prices, I am sure they have been dropping of late, around near me, unleaded is £1.287 , super I'm putting in at £1.319, diesel is £1.359, earlier in the year prices were higher as fuel was costing £1.429 /litre


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

stangalang said:


> So people should do nothing? Or sign both :thumb:


Well it's pointless doing anything tbh, the Epetition got it's 100K signatories and immediately the government said they wouldn't debate it. Sign the petitions and get fuel duty reduced, there will be something else that goes up in price to cover the shortfall.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry but that's why we get abused in this country. I agree chances are slim of success but it WON'T happen if we do nothing. And unfortunately this has become the British way. Give up and roll over. 

Let's at least try!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If people are that bothered about fuel prices then stop buying it, that's the only way to hit the government where it hurts. People bleating about prices then going to fill the car up every weekend is a little hypocritical. I don't like the price of fuel any more than the next person but I need to buy 4 gallons or so every week whether it's £6.50 a gallon or £10 a gallon I still need it.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

All done matey:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bigmc said:


> If people are that bothered about fuel prices then stop buying it, that's the only way to hit the government where it hurts. People bleating about prices then going to fill the car up every weekend is a little hypocritical. I don't like the price of fuel any more than the next person but I need to buy 4 gallons or so every week whether it's £6.50 a gallon or £10 a gallon I still need it.


Yes exactly, you need it, so how can it be hypocritical? I'm not saying petrol is bad, I'm saying the price is unjust which you have just agreed with. I really don't understand this countries lay down attitude. And yes fuel has gone down pence, and then will rise by 10 again if we don't at least try


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Sorry but that's why we get abused in this country. I agree chances are slim of success but it WON'T happen if we do nothing. And unfortunately this has become the British way. Give up and roll over.
> 
> Let's at least try!!!


Whilst I see your point, just be mindful that some of these signup sites are just a ploy to get some users details, not necessarily to scam the signator, but to sell on the details to marketers, and use issues which are close to people hearts like fuel prices or immigration etc, if one of these petitons ever worked then I will participate in the next, but whilst phoney wars are in progress and other goverment scams then little is going to change in the short or long term.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's hypocritical because people bleat and whine about it being too expensive then fill up their cars, if they are/were that bothered about it they'd do something about their level of consumption: walk to work, get a more economical car, use the bus where possible etc etc. I _need_ fuel to do certain things, price will only come into it when it's ludicrously expensive to get to work or go food shopping, at the minute it's not that big a deal.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Whilst I see your point, just be mindful that some of these signup sites are just a ploy to get some users details, not necessarily to scam the signator, but to sell on the details to marketers, and use issues which are close to people hearts like fuel prices or immigration etc, if one of these petitons ever worked then I will participate in the next, but whilst phoney wars are in progress and other goverment scams then little is going to change in the short or long term.


Yes I must confess this is why I very rarely like to I've personal details. That said waiting for something to work before you get on board amounts to doing nothing surely?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Yes I must confess this is why I very rarely like to I've personal details. *That said waiting for something to work before you get on board amounts to doing nothing surely?*


Yes , however I am of the age where I have seen these schemes attempted over and over again, all fail.
I would not discourage anybody from signing up, but things like peoples pensions, child support , unemployment and SS handouts for fake claims are more in need of addressing.
Forgot to add, why does the site require the occupation of the signatore?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bigmc said:


> It's hypocritical because people bleat and whine about it being too expensive then fill up their cars, if they are/were that bothered about it they'd do something about their level of consumption: walk to work, get a more economical car, use the bus where possible etc etc. I _need_ fuel to do certain things, price will only come into it when it's ludicrously expensive to get to work or go food shopping, at the minute it's not that big a deal.


No it's hypocritical to complain about something and not do anything about it. Fair play if you think fuel is well priced then do nothing, but if you think it's overpriced and hate it every time you fuel up and then do nothing you are a fool. I actually completely agree that there are many things we should be doing personally, and not that it matters but it's something we try to o a lot, but this is less to do with money in your pocket and more to o with not putting it in theirs


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You are a gentleman avanti


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> It's hypocritical because people bleat and whine about it being too expensive then fill up their cars, if they are/were that bothered about it they'd do something about their level of consumption: walk to work, get a more economical car, use the bus where possible etc etc. I _need_ fuel to do certain things, price will only come into it when it's ludicrously expensive to get to work or go food shopping, at the minute it's not that big a deal.


For some they are already at that stage where it is ludiscously expensive and living purely on credit credit credit


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Avanti said:


> For some they are already at that stage where it is ludiscously expensive and living purely on credit credit credit


Surely that's them living beyond their means then and more to do with other factors than just fuel? I'm all for some action but lets have some action not just filling your name in an online form for the Nth time. The government knows what the public think of fuel taxation (not fuel price as we're one of the cheapest in the EU before tax) and still want to bend us over some more proving that they don't give a flying toss what we think.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc;3127473[B said:


> ]Surely that's them living beyond their means then and more to do with other factors than just fuel?[/B] I'm all for some action but lets have some action not just filling your name in an online form for the Nth time. The government knows what the public think of fuel taxation (not fuel price as we're one of the cheapest in the EU before tax) and still want to bend us over some more proving that they don't give a flying toss what we think.


I agree, the amount of people I hear sneeping using public transport, in peak times there are workers using the buses just the same, night time maybe different (though no one was mentioning scrapping the car) .
And yes I agree in living beyond means, (only good thing Thatcher said ) , but you can see it at a lower level the amount for instance that will sign for a 'free phone' in exchange for a 24 month contract, because it costs £x/month which is only £x+£10 more than the other handsets.
I do hope the petition works,so that I can stand embarrased that I did not participate when required.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys its not just about the fuel prices but in general imo. Its someone not being to able balance the figures so just slap another few pence on what ever they can. I mean for example put the retirement age up from 65 to 70 because we live longer. What it really should say is in that 5 year period they pay nothing out and we pay more in. Does this work not in my book as all it does is give them more money for 5 years to balance the books so to speak but it still puts them in the same position after the 5 years are up. We have had the same tactics for years tax tax and more tax and no investment ideas unless your a bank in trouble.

Sorry Stang a little off topic.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Guys its not just about the fuel prices but in general imo. Its someone not being to able balance the figures so just slap another few pence on what ever they can. I mean for example put the retirement age up from 65 to 70 because we live longer. What it really should say is in that 5 year period they pay nothing out and we pay more in. Does this work not in my book as all it does is give them more money for 5 years to balance the books so to speak but it still puts them in the same position after the 5 years are up. We have had the same tactics for years tax tax and more tax and no investment ideas unless your a bank in trouble.
> 
> Sorry Stang a little off topic.


Look what the French and Spanish do when the Gov decide to mess with people's pensions, chances of that happening here? Their Goverments have to find some other way of hurting the peope, I just love the way they try and pass blame onto everybody else, eg smokers, fat people, immigrants, single mums, absent dads , young lads etc
To me if people had disposable income then they could afford petrol at any price


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Look what the French and Spanish do when the Gov decide to mess with people's pensions, chances of that happening here? Their Goverments have to find some other way of hurting the peope, I just love the way they try and pass blame onto everybody else, eg smokers, fat people, immigrants, single mums, absent dads , young lads etc
> To me if people had disposable income then they could afford petrol at any price


Yes mate. I mean its about telling the Government we are fed up in general that they are not doing a good enough job with our money and they need to sort it out. There the problem lies imho. Fix the problem not the blame:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not off topic and thanks chill. And avanti you are right, listen I own 2 V8's, I can afford to run them if fuel is twice the price but that isn't the point, it's the principle of the sheer amount of tax put on a necessity, with the only guarantee being they will add more. It's unacceptable. If we want to get technical I would love us to not need petrol anymore,and the government tell us they want us to use less/non but don't come up with a viable alternative simply because they make to much money off it. If we can't stick together to fill in a form let's be brutal here, we have no chance of ever accomplishing anything ever again


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Why is there 2 threads on this? :S


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Different sections, just feel the more people see it the more may sign it :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Signed already :thumb:

let’s go Hydrogen !!! :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Signed already :thumb:
> 
> let's go Hydrogen !!! :thumb:


It costs probably more to produce hydrogen than to produce from fossil fuels, even when I was at school years ago, I thought then "wow , split water and use the hydrogen to power engines"


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It costs probably more to produce hydrogen than to produce from fossil fuels, even when I was at school years ago, I thought then "wow , split water and use the hydrogen to power engines"


I'm not concerned with financial cost I'm concerned with real world costs, surely the whole planet & all its life is worth the extra pennies  :thumb:

Sadly real world these days only means money, which doesn't really exist, how mad is that 

Back on topic.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'm not concerned with financial cost I'm concerned with real world costs, surely the whole planet & all its life is worth the extra pennies  :thumb:
> 
> Sadly real world these days only means money, which doesn't really exist, how mad is that
> 
> Back on topic.


It has been years since I was at school, but to split water , you need electric, how are we going to produce the electric? Fossil fuel, I don't think we are in the right area to capitalise on solar energy, then the prodcut would have to be stored and transported, the logisitcs just don't make it possible


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It has been years since I was at school, but to split water , you need electric, how are we going to produce the electric? Fossil fuel, I don't think we are in the right area to capitalise on solar energy, then the prodcut would have to be stored and transported, the logisitcs just don't make it possible


Hydro power to start with then hydrogen powered electric plants, just needs a bit of vision & someone to make a dream reality.

Back on topic...again sorry OP


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

multi continent super grid cough cough  lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Sulphur depravation of certain algae produces hydrogen instead of oxygen. Can't remember the proper name for it...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Small Bumpy for you Matt:thumb:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

done:thumb: more chance of something being done if you sign it than just sitting around moaning......


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Last bump.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

BUMP, seeing as this chap posted it the other day :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250226

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Hydro power to start with then hydrogen powered electric plants, just needs a bit of vision & someone to make a dream reality.
> 
> Back on topic...again sorry OP


Paaah, who needs vision; you've almost cracked it, you just need to add a second step, it should be:-

Hydro power to start

*Change the fundamental laws of physics....that have been understood by humans since at least 1850*

then hydrogen powered electric plants

Simples!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

all signed here too


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've signed it but "bump" anyway !


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

I just got back from Nigeria, where the President decided to increase the fuel by 120%. The country shut down for a full week, and i mean everything and everyone! There were protests on the streets, but they did take a break from protesting on the saturday and sunday...hahah!! Anyway, the president thought about his actions and decided to reduce the increase to only 50%. It cost the country around $6 Trillion Dollars for the one week of shut down, it would have caused a complete melt down if the oil industry had closed in the wells feeding the refineries! 
We as the UK should have the balls to do this, it would show the government that we still have power over them and would reduce the fuel costs!! Petitions as we know do nothing in our country, we should make a stand!!

Chris


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

CIJ84 said:


> I just got back from Nigeria, where the President decided to increase the fuel by 120%. The country shut down for a full week, and i mean everything and everyone! There were protests on the streets, but they did take a break from protesting on the saturday and sunday...hahah!! Anyway, the president thought about his actions and decided to reduce the increase to only 50%. It cost the country around $6 Trillion Dollars for the one week of shut down, it would have caused a complete melt down if the oil industry had closed in the wells feeding the refineries!
> We as the UK should have the balls to do this, it would show the government that we still have power over them and would reduce the fuel costs!! Petitions as we know do nothing in our country, we should make a stand!!
> 
> Chris


Did anyone notice when the locals stopped working?!

Good old President Goodluck Jonathan (yes that's really his name). Last time i was in PH GJ was in town and it took 4hrs to get to the airport and police with bi-pod mounted heavy machine guns were every 100m along the road.....at least I still made the flight!


----------

